# O-GOES-HO Custom Contest Winner!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Check it out at

www.o-goes-ho.com

Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

well done randy, sweet ride, engine detail work looks real good, take it easy, tony


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Amazing!!:freak:


Bob please post bigger pictures here for us.

Where can we see all the cars???

Your site shows the runner up's names but who did the Merc???????


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing work Randy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Randy "your name here"....Congratulations Dude!*

Randy is the MAN!

Those other cars are pretty fAB-O-U-lous too!

Bob...cool contest...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Bob Burns. 
Bob B can you show some of the others?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah...*

Let's see the lot.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That Gasser Screams Cooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Randy,
Congrats! Love your color choice, the rest is gravy. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! I gotta agree with some of ya's, that Gasser is bad!!! I'd like to see the back of the 32 also...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How about the pearl? or flake? on the 32 pick up too. sweet.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow great work by all love the merc sled!


----------

